# Seeing my GP after having ivf abroad?



## Ann-imal77

Hi all

Just after a bit of advice please.

My GP has no idea that I've been abroad for IVF treatment and I'm currently 10dp3dt. We were looking at getting tx locally but it was too expensive so choose to go to Cyprus.

What I want to know is how to deal with this with my GP. I'm testing Monday with a HPT and also paying privately to have BETA blood test and if I am pregnant, how should I approach it?

Thanks

Xxx


----------



## Clara01

I'm in the same situation (my OTD is on the 6th) and I am planning on telling my GP if when I get my BFP.  He has never been supportive, so I don't see why I should tell him what I am doing or where I went for treatment. I am sure he won't help me with meds of anything else,  but if I am PG I will ask anyway, at least to get 5 mg folic acid. Hope your GP is better! Good luck!


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008

Once you get +, ask the Dr with whom you did the ivf to send you a report explaining your diagnosis and what meds you need. Once your go sees it, he will have to prescribe the meds since it comes from a medical worker. Make sure you get an official report, not only an email stating these things. I did this way and had no pproblem.


----------



## Clara01

cosmopolitan4112008, lucky you! I know my GP won't do it, coz he refused to help many other ladies that did IVF privately.


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Ann
Once you are pregnant there is a duty of care and a GP cannot refuse to look after you in pregnancy just because you went abroad.  You don't have to tell GP it was IVF if you don't want to as it has got nothing to do with them.  You are not asked where and when baby was conceived when it is a natural pregnancy!
In practice though most GP are happy to prescribe the medications but sometimes only after you have seen aUK consultant .  For some GPs do not want responsibility of prescribing medications which are not licensed in pregnancy even though such mendications are routinely used in pregnancy.
Good luck for Monday
TC x


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008

Can't you change the GP?  It's not his right to reject if another medical worker prescribed the medication. The fact that you do some treatments privately doesn't change anything. Shouldn't be that narrow-minded!


----------



## mierran

Hi,
unfortunately any gp can refuse meds for ivf even if pregnant and with a supporting letter. They have no obligation to prescribe anything, but it is your right to change dr.

In a 'natural' pregnancy no meds are required. If you have a clotting problem your haematologist will deal with things

Sorry to put a damper on things, and some gps are great , but it is at their discretion it is not unfortunately our right :-(

often even if you see gp early you won't get seen any earlier by midwife. My gp wrote asking for an immediate appt for me at 5w as I had a history of miscarriage.  I got through a routine scan apt for 14w.

X x


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Mierran
You are partially correct a GP does not have to prescribe anything they don't feel comfortable with.  However there is a duty of care so a GP must pass you on to be cared by someone if they are not prepared to provide pregnancy care.  Ladies who have had 3 miscarriages in the first trimester or 1 second/third trimester loss are eligible for care as high risk under the miscarriage team.  Some GPs are not aware of this fact as I found to my cost.  Even my IVF team allowed me to become pregnant and did not refer me to the high risk team before hand: I was eligible for it.  Under Miscarriage Team I would have had testing before pregnancy then close monitoring and medications with a cervical stitch at 12 weeks.  I was put on ordinary pathway by my GP with NHS dating scan at 13 weeks.  I lost the baby at 10 weeks if I had got to my dating scan I would have missed window of opportunity for cervical stitch.  As it was I missed out on extra care and medications which may have helped if I had been under care of the high risk team.
TC x


----------



## mierran

Hi,
Sorry you have so many angels Tincancat. I hope you get a take home one soon

in my case it wasn't the gp - he requested I be seen and outlined I had clotting problems and previous m/c. It was the hospital who didnt want to see me. 

Actually it turned out ok. I got severe pain at 7 w so panicked I had an ectopic so turned up at early pregnancy in tears so got scanned and showed twins,  so got care from there. They are now 3 1/2. They are actually Dogus babies 

Good luck all

x x


----------



## Tincancat

Wow Mierran another Dogus success.  I fly out next weekend so I hope I can have the same luck too.
TC x


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

My doctor refuses.to help me as i have tx abroad. this time i have asked my clinic for hard copy prescriptions so i can take them to asda and get my drugs privately without the gp even being aware.

As for gp, if i get a positive i will lie through my back teeth and say its a shock pregnancy. not a lot he can do then. ok, he wont prescribe progesterone or anything but he may give me blood forms for bhcg to check its viable. but i have hard copy px, so should be ok. 

maybe thats a way round it for you.

jade x


----------



## Ann-imal77

Hi everyone, thanks for all your feedback.

To be honest, I bought all my meds whilst at Dogus so I should be ok in terms of not needing anymore....my concern was just telling them I was pregnant. They know we had fertility issues so feels weird telling them I'm pregnant when they know I've not had the tx in the UK which they provided blood analysis for.

Not sure how they will take it, they may be fine, they may not. Just don't know whether to pretend it's a miracle shock pregnancy or be honest!!

Xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I would be honest with them. You've got what meds you need and you shouldn't need anymore. If need meds for any other reason then your gp will help. Once you tell then
It was ivf they will refer you to a consultant. Standard with ivf pg. plus it helps with due dates etc. Babies are precious so best be honest. I'm sure they'll be happy for you. X


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Btw congrats


----------



## Tincancat

I would be honest for you need them on side for support.
TC x


----------



## Ann-imal77

Will do TC and mighty mini ..... Honestly is best policy after all. Just not looking forward to the 'awkward' moment when I tell them.

Will book an appointment for early this week.

Xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

I have had THE PHONE CALL from my gp, i simply said i need 2 private blood forms please to measure hcg and progesterone. figured if i told him i would pay for bloods, he couldnt refuse me. he wasnt happy i had gone ahead with another cycle but couldnt refuse the forms as im paying. havent said what kind of tx and where as i figure its none of his business. so bum rotf

he has said thr forms will be there this afternoon but my results wont get back to him for a week!!!! i need my results mon afternoon. but i have a plan to ring my fave nurse at my old clinic as she managed to get the results same day last time for me. 

as my mum says "more than 1 way to skin a rabbit"

i have taken on board honesty is best policy but im working on a need to know basis as well. he doesnt need to know.the ins and.outs, so he wont until such time as a need arises.

congratulations on the bfps btw 

jade xxx


----------



## Ann-imal77

Well I had my appointment at docs and saw a locum who was fantastic. Just told her I was pregnant and she congratulated me. Took a quick look at my notes and then referred to the fact I was lucky given we were going for ivf/ICSI in the uk. So I just told her I'd gone abroad as cheaper than uk and I was waiting for the backlash.....but there was none. She sad it's my body and jury and i am entitled to do what I want and then offered to book me in for an early scan to reassure me. Can't believe I was so worried. Guess I was one of the fortunate ones xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Well done


----------

